# Predict The Kings Draft Pick, Win A 1 Year Supporting Membership!



## Peja Vu

The Kings have the 19th pick in the draft this year. If you can predict who the Kings pick you will win a supporting membership! 

If more than 1 person picks the correct player, there will be a drawing to select who the 1 winner is.

Post the player you predict the Kings will take before 12:00 PT on Draft Day. If you post earlier you can go back and edit before that time.

Good Luck!

And if you want to talk about who the Kings should draft, click here!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Great idea, Artestify!

I will have to go with some wishful thinking and say Sergio Rodriguez, who i have wanted to pick from the start. And yes, I have been saying this is who I wanted/thought we could pick before nearly every mock had us taking him, so i don't feel cheap at all.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Kyle Lowry, although I wanna see him go to the Nets.


----------



## Duck

Hilton Armstrong


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Sergio Rodriguez!


----------



## B-Real

Rajon Rondo -> :allhail:


----------



## 36 Karat

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## The Man

I'll go with Ager


----------



## ChosenFEW

im gonna go with Mo Ager


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Mardy Collins


----------



## RapsFan

Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## oblivion

Rajon Rondo


----------



## lanigan34

Saer Sene


----------



## Future

Quincy Douby


----------



## afireinside

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## Tersk

Alexander Johnson


----------



## BG7

Quincy Douby

(Need to get a free extension )


----------



## Hibachi!

oleksey pecherov


----------



## Avalanche

Rajon Rando ... and you will be damn happy with the pick


----------



## LameR

Ager


----------



## Ghost

Shannon Brown


----------



## lw32

Saer Sene.


----------



## theBirdman

Jordan Farmar


----------



## ravor44

Mardy Collins....


----------



## arcade_rida

Thabo Sefolosha 6-6 213


----------



## Jethro

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I though i posted this already, but I guess i didn't I say Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## pmac34

free post


----------



## shookem

Neat-O

I think Sactown will draft Maurice Ager.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## qross1fan

Jordan Farmar from UCLA!


----------



## WildByNature

Paul Davis


----------



## moss_is_1

Hilton Armstrong


----------



## Rednecksbasketball

Shannon Brown.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Farmar


----------



## TyGuy

Saer Sene


----------



## KingByDefault

Guillermo Diaz.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Saer Sene


----------



## rdm2

Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## Animism

Sergio Rodriguez would fit nicely


----------



## starvydas

Oleksiy Pecherov


----------



## Dark Praetor

Sergio


----------



## mr hoopster

Shawne Williams.


----------



## Peja Vu

OMG, thread closing soon. Get in your guesses or edits!!!!11


----------



## Peja Vu

Thanks everybody for participating. If you want to discuss the Kings' draft come here!:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=282762


----------



## Peja Vu

sloth said:


> Quincy Douby
> 
> (Need to get a free extension )





Future said:


> Quincy Douby



OMG, WINNARS!


----------



## BG7

Wow, only two people said Douby, he has had a promise for awhile from Sac-town, I'm surprised so few peopele picked him.


----------



## Future

That was a total shot in the dark by me. Everyone was saying Sergio Rodriguez... but I assumed the Kings would be looking for a shooter in this draft, and Douby is lights out when it comes to shooting.


----------



## Peja Vu

Sloth since you are already a SM, I am going to have to give it to Future. I'll give you all of my ucash as a consolation prize

Congrats Future, you should be a SM within the next day or so....just need to figure out how to do it


----------



## Future

Artestify! said:


> Sloth since you are already a SM, I am going to have to give it to Future. I'll give you all of my ucash as a consolation prize
> 
> Congrats Future, you should be a SM within the next day or so....just need to figure out how to do it


Wow thank you so much! Very generous of you!!! Take your time, I'm in no hurry!!

Thank you so much.


----------

